# 77 Raleigh Tourist on KZoo CL - $350



## 3-speeder (Apr 12, 2018)

Not mine
Posted today on Kalamazoo Michigan CL. Rod type brakes, 28 x 1 1/2" tires
https://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/bik/d/vintage-raleigh-tourist/6559313709.html



 

 

 

 
Ladies Sports from same poster
https://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/bik/d/vintage-raleigh-sports-womens/6559313999.html


----------



## slowride (Apr 15, 2018)

Hello neighbor! I saw those bikes too. Just Finishing restoring my '81 tourist. You wouldn't have a nice 28" wheel set you would be willing to sell? Mine are heavily pitted.


----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 15, 2018)

slowride said:


> Hello neighbor! I saw those bikes too. Just Finishing restoring my '81 tourist. You wouldn't have a nice 28" wheel set you would be willing to sell? Mine are heavily pitted.



Sorry bud,  I sure don't.  I'd try posting in the wanted section.  Good luck.


----------

